# Need help with Real VNC



## rmoon73 (Oct 21, 2005)

I am operating windows xp home and I am attempting to use Real VNC, which I have downloaded, to connect via the internet with another xp home machine. Neither machine is behind any real firewalls or routers, we are just stand alone machines connected to the internet through our isp. I downloaded the server version of real vnc on the computer I am trying to connect to and then the client version on my computer. I then did an ipconfig and took the ip from the server computer and attempted to connect to the server computer. I get an error message that my request timed out: error 10060. Obviously, I have never done this before and I am sure there is more to it than I am doing. Could anyone help me by explaining what I am doing wrong bearing in mind that I am only a beginner at the whole thing. Thank you in advance.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

10060 means it didn't get any response from the server. Is the server able to connect to itself? Can you ping the server from the client machine?


----------



## rmoon73 (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks for helping. I just pinged the server and I do get a response without timing out. How do I determine if the server can connect to itself?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Run a VNC client on the server and see if you can connect to "localhost". Also try connecting with the server's IP address.

What port are you running VNC on?


----------



## rmoon73 (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm sorry but some of this is above me so please pardon the questions. I have attempted to connect to the server by typing in the ip address only , that is the only way I thought you could connect. I am not sure what port I am running on nor am I sure how to check?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Right click on the VNC icon in the system tray of the server and go to Options>>Connections. Make sure there's a checkmark in the "Accept connections on port." The text box there should say "5900" in it.

Are you also using RealVNC for the client?


----------



## rmoon73 (Oct 21, 2005)

Yes, I am using real VNC. Unfortunately, I do not have access to the server computer right now so I cant answer that question. I am new to this site. If I post this info. tomorrow will the message get to you?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## axis77 (Aug 31, 2004)

you make sure that the "v" icon is running in the system tray of the server, and your the client.


----------



## raz (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi

Had similar problem about a year ago when i first used VNC

Please ensure that you are running VNC as a service on the computer you are trying to take control of over the internet. I made the mistake of installing viewers on both system. ...boy did i look like a numpty when this was pointed out to me as a rookie 


let us know what happens

cheers


----------



## rmoon73 (Oct 21, 2005)

Sorry I did not get back to all right away, I was able to figure out what I was doing wrong, I did not have the ports properly set up. Thank you


----------



## Shortbuss (Nov 28, 2005)

ok so I'm in high school and stuff and i'm taking a computer repair and networking class, its a selective class meaning theres only about 6 kids in that total class. our 'teacher' is the owner of the company Cogent Innovators and they run our network at school. He told me about realvnc and how you can help people remotely, but i can't get it to work outside of a netowrk. i havent gotten the chance to ask him but for instance i have a friend in another town and when i was at his house i put realvnc on the expecptions list on his firewall and i got his password. i go home and i cant connect to it and i dont know why. can anyone help??? the error i get when i try to connect is VNC VIEWER: ERROR: unable to connect to host: connection refused (10061). i've researched that error but i couldn't find a solution. anyone with any patience that can help me...that'd be so awesome. thanks


----------



## physician (Jul 13, 2004)

Shortbuss said:


> ok so I'm in high school and stuff and i'm taking a computer repair and networking class, its a selective class meaning theres only about 6 kids in that total class. our 'teacher' is the owner of the company Cogent Innovators and they run our network at school. He told me about realvnc and how you can help people remotely, but i can't get it to work outside of a netowrk. i havent gotten the chance to ask him but for instance i have a friend in another town and when i was at his house i put realvnc on the expecptions list on his firewall and i got his password. i go home and i cant connect to it and i dont know why. can anyone help??? the error i get when i try to connect is VNC VIEWER: ERROR: unable to connect to host: connection refused (10061). i've researched that error but i couldn't find a solution. anyone with any patience that can help me...that'd be so awesome. thanks


Welcome to the forums

You should post your message in its own thread instead of jumping in here on this one. If your friend is not running VNC on his computer, you can't do anything...doc


----------



## Shortbuss (Nov 28, 2005)

sorry about that, but they've got vnc also. i'll make my own thread as soon as i figure out how


----------



## RoyOlaer (Nov 29, 2005)

You should all refer to the documentation

I would post the link, but the forum won't let me because of how new I am!
Visit RealVNC's website and go to documentation...
Pointing more importantly at the CONNECTIONS SECTION in the docs.


You must enable the VIEWERS IP address in the connections tab in order for the SERVER to transmit.

When in doubt, read the documentation ALL THE WAY THROUGH. All I did to get this to work was simply ADD (in the connections tab of the server's configuration) 192.168. yada yada/255.255.255.yada whatever since what I wanted to access was on a local router.

If the documentation doesn't help you, please ask further, though I doubt you will have a problem after reading that info.

- Roy


----------



## Techgfx (Nov 29, 2005)

I personally think UltraVNC is the best.

Utilities you can use:
-View
-Full control

Check it.


----------



## raz (Jul 13, 2002)

in order to connect thru the internet to another vnc user who has allowed it as a server and has allowed a password. You connect usitng the clients ip address and port 5900 provided vnc has been configured to be allowed thru any firewall both hardware and software.

in the vnc connection details typ ip address eg 87.89.08.123:5900
you should the see the password box.

Top Tip
on the clients pc..install a dyndns updater and register its ip address. some routers have this built in. www.dyndns.org
then you can accosiate its dynamic ip address with a name

eg xxxxxxx.dyndns.org:5900


----------

